# One more Acura TL SQ install :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just got done with my third Acura TL SQ install...i am really beginning to like these cars hehe...

goals:

1. very good SQ with stock HU

2. stealthy and clean trunk install


the signal starts from the stock headunit, front and sub signals were tapped before the stock amp and sent to a Rockford 3sixty.2. since hte stock headunit's signal is pretty flat, the 360 is set up just as a processor, no OEM integration/flattening.

the front stage consists a pair of Seas Lotus Reference 6.5" comps. the midbass are installed in the stock lower door location, and the entire door dampened. the stock mounting holes had to be widened to accomodate the Seas.



















the seas ref. tweeter are isntalled in the stock tweeter location on top of the dash, as it proves to work well in the TL, the stock tweeter grilles were filled in, sanded, and painted with texture coat, andt hent he seas tweeter sunk into it. this is hte best shot i can get at them due to the window stickers hehe



















the stock rear sepakres and stock sub was removed from the rear deck and the deck dampened as well:










moving on to the trunk. the customer supplied me with two relatively large amps and an idmax12. my delimma was this: the TL's floor is not flat, its acutally in three stages, at the far front, its at a downward angle, in the middle, it gets slightly shallower, and in the back, it gets shallower still, hence the stock floor cover is in three foldable sections. what this means it hat if i build a new floor, it would either have to be in three sections to conform with the stock floor, or, raise it up qiute a bit and makeit level. in the end, wtih some careful measurements, i managed to avoid both.

so here is the trunk covered up, a side fiberglass box with a grille sits ont he driver side, and the stock floor is completely maintained, with the stock floor cover in place.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lift the stock floor cover, and pop off the grille and here is hwat you see. a Brax four channels is powering hte front stage fully active, and a zapco reference 1000 watt mono amp feeds the idmax12. there is a new fake floor underneath the stock floor, with cutouts for hte two amps. what i did was to carefully build up the amp support so its precisely at the right height ,did my first floor with cutouts out of 1/2" MDF for support, and then, bonded a very thin piece of 1/8" hardboard to the top and routed it to match the openings, and shaped it and trimmed it so it slides underneath the stock carpet on either side, since its only so thin, it doesnt change the floor at all, and gives a completely flat amp rack floor when you lift the stock cover the top is trimmed in silver CF vinyl. 



















a detailed prolly no one will notice but i know its there is the matching silver CF trim around the sub










and the amp board close up:










flick a swtich and the edge lit routed plexi boarder lights up blue:










and some night shots:




























overall, it soundsquite good, the brax produces a lot of power and has a very smooth top end, thoughi dont think the RF 360.2 is quite as good of a proecssor as the zapco DC reference stuff i used in the previous TLs. but very high stage, dead center, and very solid midbass impact and subbass extension. Thanks Leon for tuning the car! 

a wiring shot below the floor:










and the subbox, whcih i got a rear mold from my freinds over at wickedcas.com, and bolded my front baffle to accomodate the idmax12. here it is finished from the front:










now some people have asked me why my boxes, you never see me lay glass ontop of the moldcloth, well, its because i do it from the back, i cut open the back mold, and dampen from the inside, and then seal the back again wtih fiberglass fro the sub opening. it saves a ton of sanding time 










and finished and ready to install:


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

What LED's did you use for the blue lighting?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I remember the design for Ron's car that you did on the enclosure. It's nice to see you got the MAX in there. Good job Bing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Powers said:


> What LED's did you use for the blue lighting?



i always use thin strips from www.oznium.com secure to the outer edge of hte plexi


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> i always use thin strips from www.oznium.com secure to the outer edge of hte plexi


The strip thats on the main page with this picture?










Just want to make sure.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Love your work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Powers said:


> The strip thats on the main page with this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes i use those, ub tlately, i use the thin water proof led ribbons., it gives me more clerance for installs 

http://www.oznium.com/thin-waterproof-ribbon

b


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> sometimes i use those, ub tlately, i use the thin water proof led ribbons., it gives me more clerance for installs
> 
> http://www.oznium.com/thin-waterproof-ribbon
> 
> b


Awesome. Thanks! Ordering some now.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

This TL is very smooth sounding. Man i love the sound of Brax's topend. Even though this processor isn't quite as 'revealing' as some other units, its very good for beginners who don't want to be over whelmed with too many options.

good job on the dampening bing, the midbass is solid and punchy, integrating very well with the idmax. I had forgotten how good the idmax can sound in a good install... 

As with the other TL, the dash mounted tweets gave a very stable and high front stage. With a lil bit of T/A, the center was solid and stable. Good job on the install Bing.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Another fantastic job! Any pics of how you built the grill for the sub?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Another fantastic job! Any pics of how you built the grill for the sub?


amn i knew i should have tkaen pics of it, i was thinking of doing that, but i didnt have my camera in the garage and got lazy 

bsically:

1. a 1/2" MDF ring was routed out

2. steel mesh trimmed and attached to the top with CA glue

3. a piece of 1/2" wide low temp plastic was heated and secure to the edges of the ring with CA glue

4. flip the top and bondoed the edges where the mesh, mdf and low temp plastic meets to make for a smooth surface

5. cover with grille cloth.

if you look at the first shot of the subbox while its rying, and how the baffle is made with the flush mount, just imagine the exact same thing except smaller in OD and backwards, thats the grille


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks awesome!! Too bad I'm too far away to listen to it or see it in person.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Bing,

Does this TL belong to someone named Adrian? If so, he's a nice guy and I am the one who sold him the Brax amp. 

Nice and clean looking install as always! I bet it sounds really great especially after Leon tuned it.

George


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work Bing. 

That era TL is a car I've been considering for myself. Good to know nice results can be had with the stock locations.

Good idea with reinforcing from the INSIDE of the enclosure. I've always done this as it's great as finish work is cut down with this method.

I haven't had to cut the back off an enclosure.....yet.:blush:


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> amn i knew i should have tkaen pics of it, i was thinking of doing that, but i didnt have my camera in the garage and got lazy
> 
> bsically:
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense. Thanks for the explanation! Where do you buy your plastic from?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys...george, yeah its adrian  great guy, very nice to work with hehe. its cool to seel part of your car lives on 

i get hte plastic from selectproducts


----------



## Deckdout2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Every install I've seen you do is very clean and simple. It all looks amazing. I especially like the Vette you did and the Siphoni Bimmer.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> 1. a 1/2" MDF ring was routed out
> 
> 2. steel mesh trimmed and attached to the top with CA glue
> 
> ...


OK, a couple more easy questions now that I've been thinking about this. 

In #1, you say that you use a 1/2" MDF ring. Then, in #3, you say that you use a 1/2" wide piece of plastic.

Is that really the case? If so, what's the point of the plastic if it's the same thickness as the MDF? I'm just trying to visualize it Bing. TIA for your reply.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Deckdout2 said:


> Every install I've seen you do is very clean and simple. It all looks amazing. I especially like the Vette you did and the Siphoni Bimmer.


Yes, I agree. Simple and elegant.... so clean. 

I haven't seen the bimmer though - got a link?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the bimmer was quite controversial 

just go to my site: www.simplicityinsound.com you can see most of my installs, just click on the pics in the gallery to go to the threads

b


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> the bimmer was quite controversial
> 
> just go to my site: www.simplicityinsound.com you can see most of my installs, just click on the pics in the gallery to go to the threads
> 
> b


I found a couple of BMWs on your site.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the CES car


----------



## muro_ami (Feb 14, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> the bimmer was quite controversial
> 
> just go to my site: www.simplicityinsound.com you can see most of my installs, just click on the pics in the gallery to go to the threads
> 
> b


i love your work man. had your site bookmarked months ago and i always go through your works all the time.  

you inspire me! keep it up

boyet


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> the CES car


I'm assuming the controversy surrounded the center channel?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i htink the controversy has to do with abortion  haha

but yeah, the center channel, but its no longer in the car hehe

b


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quick question....how do you get the routered edge around the amplifier? what bit do you use?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

that amp is a slanted bit, i have also used roundover and roman from time to time


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> that amp is a slanted bit, i have also used roundover and roman from time to time


do you use a bit with a bearing on it?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, the roundovers and the edge bits are all bearings.

Marv would prolly be the person to ask for specifics of routing, i am just a novice compared to him 

b


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome installs,wish I can just send u my trunk's molded panel and make me a corner loaded FG enclosure


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> yes, the roundovers and the edge bits are all bearings.
> 
> Marv would prolly be the person to ask for specifics of routing, i am just a novice compared to him
> 
> b


Or me.:blush:


----------



## Rock-G (Apr 6, 2008)

very cool installs! great job!


----------



## RBeachTL (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello,

I was admiring your work and have a couple of questions? 

How much cutting was required in the doors to accommodate the Seas Lotus mid-woofs? I would love to use those speakers but I must admit I'm not looking forward to cutting my doors. 

With the Lotus components what type of crossover do you use? Are you using the supplied passive crossovers or are you actively crossing them over? I was researching amp choices and read about active crossovers built into the amps, have you used this feature? Would it produce good results or would an external active crossover be better?

One last question, the TLs have a 130 amp alternator and quite a few amps show max current draws of 75 amps or more; have you seen any problems with the car's electrical system being able to support the amp's power requirements? I'm guessing that the max current draws result from amp outputs that are way too loud to listen too but I just thought I would ask.

Thanks and really nice work.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey (Jan 21, 2009)

wow really nice install. I hope to do something similar in my tsx.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

dingaling said:


> This TL is very smooth sounding. Man i love the sound of Brax's topend. Even though this processor isn't quite as 'revealing' as some other units, its very good for beginners who don't want to be over whelmed with too many options.
> 
> good job on the dampening bing, the midbass is solid and punchy, integrating very well with the idmax. I had forgotten how good the idmax can sound in a good install...
> 
> As with the other TL, the dash mounted tweets gave a very stable and high front stage. With a lil bit of T/A, the center was solid and stable. Good job on the install Bing.


I'm curious, how to you quantify that it was the processor that wasn't as 'revealing' yet the Brax amp gave a fantastic sounding top end? Did you swap out processors to do an a-b comparison on this same system or is that a subjective decision based on the 'budget' nature of the 360.2 or it's non-audiophile manufacturers reputation?


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

could you go into more detail about the lighting? How far above is the floor over the amps? Did you just secure the strip to the edge of the false floor?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i htink the controversy has to do with abortion  haha
> 
> but yeah, the center channel, but its no longer in the car hehe
> 
> b



Yea there was a bit of controversy about the car as a whole but I loved it and that is all that mattered. But there is no more controversy cuz the car is no more. It was replaced 2 weeks ago by a 750Li


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

SUX 2BU said:


> I'm curious, how to you quantify that it was the processor that wasn't as 'revealing' yet the Brax amp gave a fantastic sounding top end? Did you swap out processors to do an a-b comparison on this same system or is that a subjective decision based on the 'budget' nature of the 360.2 or it's non-audiophile manufacturers reputation?


i've tested brax amps in my home as well as in other cars. i'm not stating my opinions on just that particular install. but that particular install used the 360.2 in its chain so i know the degraded sound i heard couldn't have been from the amp.

just because there was fantastic topend doesn't mean the overall sound was revealing in terms of the car's overall sound stage and presentation. I should have been more concise.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well car one had:

seats lotus reference

zapco amps for both fronts and subs

zapco dc processing


car two had:


seas lotus set, identical locations

brax amp for front (similar rating as zapco dc)
zapco amp for sub

360.2 processing. 

so the only difference is brax amp/zapco amp for fronts, and the processor. and knowing brax amps...the main difference IMO is attributed to the processor...again, everyhting is identical, same car, same everything.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I get ya. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## aproapeom (Mar 18, 2009)

w o w


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 29, 2008)

No farther away pics for a broad overview of the install?


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

I LIKE THAT BUX AlOt


----------



## casper_119 (Aug 15, 2009)

what speakers did you use in the rear? i have an 07 TL and in the process of upgrading, i have the JL-HD 900x5, RF360.1, any recommedation on speakers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

I heard this Yesterday, here in fresno, while i dont have an Iasca judges ear, i found the mids to be lacking a bit, somethign in the sub range just wasnt right as well, i told the owner of the car about it. Stage width and depth was ok imo just at times it felt like the docal point was behind me rather then in front of me things that were clearly a midbasses duty imo. id have like to get to listen to more on it, the owner was a great fella and let me turn it up as high as i wished and everything which i thought was great.

May i ask what the issues were with the IDmax that it was switched to the 2 Diyma r12s? also I felt presentation on that rear end was awesome to say the least, real clean and finished look.

heres the shots i took of the car


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

looks clean...nice job bing..


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

I love your installations, they are perfect!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Hey there, on the Acura Tl install you tapped before the amp, do you still have control of the Handsfree and telephone and volume control on the factory unit. I have a TL that I'm using the factory unit after the amp though.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

accordman: thanks for the comments, i think the car can use some more tuning for sure, though on the strictest tuning front, better to ask eng about it  

as for the subs...originally there was the zapco reference 10s in the car, never was an idmax, as far as why the car is now built with diyma...Mike (owner) would be better at answering that question as well hehe, my idea originally was to go wtih the zapco subs we had or perhaps idmaxes 

as for the BT issue, i dont really know, when i got the car the first time, it wsa already tapped into heavily, and i cleaned it up and tapped off the same source. so i cant say for sure about BT and handsfree.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

my bad in those first pics i thoguht that was an idmax? is it an idq or something ?


----------

